# Halloween Haunt Projection DVD's New Releases



## lorddeathbane (Aug 6, 2011)

Greetings,

We over at Kindred Moon Productions have just released 7 New Halloween projection DVDS for this haunt season. With Halloween around the corner you dont want to miss out on our Haunted projection Effects which will be a hit at your haunt or home! Check us out today!

http://www.kindredmoonproductions.com/projectiondvds.html

Michael
Kindred Moon Productions


----------

